# Shoal bass flies



## REBELBOWHUNTER (Jun 15, 2009)

I have been fishing for shoal bass on the flint river around Albany,Ga .We have always caught them with light tackle . We have tried to catch them with fly rods but we dont have alot of luck . Just looking for some tips and what kind of flies ya use .


----------



## Randy (Jun 15, 2009)

http://georgiariverfishing.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3627

Lots of good info here.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 15, 2009)

This one might work.My Bead Chain Craw.


----------



## turkey foot (Jun 16, 2009)

I'd call that fly Alf, looks like that puppet from outter space that was on tv, years ago.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 16, 2009)

Call it what you like,it catches fish.


----------



## mickbear (Jun 17, 2009)

tie a rock worm pattern with an inverted hook and add some extra weight (copper wire /lead wire) to get it down a little deeper use round rubber legg material for a little more movement in the leggs,cast it up stream of the shoal an tight line it around the rocks and blow downs into the eddy then slack it just a bit to let it wash under the shaol or tree.i'v been using this pattern and method for a long time on the flint.but only as far down as yellow jacket an big lazer never as far down as your talking about.
     i love that bead chain craw--you do good work.


----------



## Randy (Jun 17, 2009)

mickbear said:


> tie a rock worm pattern with an inverted hook and add some extra weight (copper wire /lead wire) to get it down a little deeper use round rubber legg material for a little more movement in the leggs,cast it up stream of the shoal an tight line it around the rocks and blow downs into the eddy then slack it just a bit to let it wash under the shaol or tree.i'v been using this pattern and method for a long time on the flint.but only as far down as yellow jacket an big lazer never as far down as your talking about.
> i love that bead chain craw--you do good work.



So you going to tie a brother up a few of these?


----------



## mickbear (Jun 17, 2009)

sure ,you gotten that wipping stick down pat have ya? i'll bet a rock worm pattern would be good where you go over on the occmulgee.


----------



## Randy (Jun 17, 2009)

mickbear said:


> sure ,you gotten that wipping stick down pat have ya? i'll bet a rock worm pattern would be good where you go over on the occmulgee.



Oh no, I have lots to learn still about fly fishing.  Yes if you will tie me a few I will try them on the OC too.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 17, 2009)

mickbear said:


> i love that bead chain craw--you do good work.



Thanks,I have made several improvements on it since that pic was taken. I need to replace the pic with a new one.


----------



## mickbear (Jun 17, 2009)

Randy said:


> Oh no, I have lots to learn still about fly fishing.  Yes if you will tie me a few I will try them on the OC too.


does that beaded craw that paymaster ties look good or what? i'll bet that would be the thing to have on the flint up above sprull bluff or around dripping rock (the canoe base).


----------



## Randy (Jun 17, 2009)

mickbear said:


> does that beaded craw that paymaster ties look good or what? i'll bet that would be the thing to have on the flint up above sprull bluff or around dripping rock (the canoe base).


Yes It is beautiful and I have no doubt it will work as well.  I actually have some very similar that I bought.  I guess I have to learn to tie now.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 17, 2009)

Randy said:


> Yes It is beautiful and I have no doubt it will work as well.  I actually have some very similar that I bought.  I guess I have to learn to tie now.



You need another habit(hobby) for sure. 

Wonder if y'all were out at Sprull's when I was there a few weeks ago. Lots of canoers and yakers were there. I was the gray haired guy continually falling in just upstream from the big rock at the main area.Did you all see anything like that lately?


----------



## Randy (Jun 17, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> You need another habit(hobby) for sure.
> 
> Wonder if y'all were out at Sprull's when I was there a few weeks ago. Lots of canoers and yakers were there. I was the gray haired guy continually falling in just upstream from the big rock at the main area.Did you all see anything like that lately?


I saw your post about it and I was not there that weekend.  I fish the Ocmulgee mostly but will probably be on the Flint this weekend.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 17, 2009)

Couple more versions of my Craw,please excuse the poor photography.


----------



## injun joe (Jun 17, 2009)

Looking good,Paymaster.


----------



## REBELBOWHUNTER (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for the great help . I will be in contact soon paymaster. Great ties .


----------



## TopWater94 (Jun 22, 2009)

*sure does,*



Paymaster said:


> This one might work.My Bead Chain Craw.



PM don't give away the secret!  Really, this does work. Tie em' up and catch em' all, great fly!


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Jul 5, 2009)

well  i hav caught a few on white trim gems a on  live gator fleas  with a 1/0 hook


----------

